# brake line question



## denf221 (Feb 4, 2010)

tackling the brake lines myself on my 64 Lemans, how does the rear flexible hose attach to the rear distribution block? does it just screw in? any tips on how to remove it, probably original that has been on there for 40 plus years.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

According to the NAPA Pro Link site and looking at the picture of the replacement, the hose should unscrew from the block.


----------

